# This feels like a stupid question... probably because it is. 5d mkii+430 ex ii



## jdramirez (May 25, 2013)

I have a 60D at present and I'm able to wirelessly trigger the 430 ex mkii using the built in flash and ettl. 

The 5d mkiii doesn't have a built in flash, so does it communicate wirelessly or am I going to have to buy some fancy accessories to trigger the flash. Regardless if I knew the answer before I put in the order for the mkiii... I was still going to get it... but I'm hoping I don't have another expense after plunking down a small fortune for a body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, no built in trigger for off camera flashes. Cheapest options are either a set of third-party radio triggers (cactus, etc.), or for the Canon optical system, pick up a 90 EX.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to the world of FF bodies with no flash or transmitter.

Once you move to FF, you will need a trigger as Neuro said, and the focal length of all your lenses will appear to have shrunk by a factor of 1.6.
Then, you should consider using CF memory rather than your SD (It will work, just not the best, particularly not for video)

There will be a noticible advantage at very high ISO settings, mucho better autofocus, and AFMA to let you fine tune your lenses. So set some money aside for FoCal.

Don't forget a spare battery


----------



## jdramirez (May 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Welcome to the world of FF bodies with no flash or transmitter.
> 
> Once you move to FF, you will need a trigger as Neuro said, and the focal length of all your lenses will appear to have shrunk by a factor of 1.6.
> Then, you should consider using CF memory rather than your SD (It will work, just not the best, particularly not for video)
> ...


 if you drive an suv, you are going to pay more for tires. the same applies for monster trucks and full frame cameras. I'm less concerned about the reach as long as I can keep my subject in the frame and on the af point. I crop with the best of them.

I have a compact flash card, 800x, but only in read speeds. I want the 1000x card that has a write speed of 90mbs.


----------

